# Replacement cover strip



## kdgooch (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a autocruise motor home with a damaged pvc cover strip, which covers the joints, where the roof front and rear sections, meet the side section of the van. this cover was used by autocruise on the following models, Starfire, Starspirit, Starblazer, Starlight, Vision, Wentworth, Stardream, 2009 model, Gleneagle 2010, model, and possibly more, I have written to the Swift group for help but have no knowledge of where I can get some, I have contacted O learys who also are unable to help, As there are hundreds of such model being sold I find it very difficult to accept, that should this cover getting damaged after selling, the vehicle could not be repaired, thus being a write off, can any one help? thank you. Keith.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I would try www.swift-talk.co.uk they are pretty helpful on there and they have swift staff on it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

as this is not structural I would imagine that a good body repair specialist could make up some of those.
Would need a photo to give me a better idea.

cabby


----------

